# Hot wired nuts



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2011)

Apologies for that title!!!:wink: But that's YOUR mind at work.:tongue:

I went down to the shop today to get some CA......and while I was there, they had a deal on some Butane brazing torches, so I got one and some flux etc.
(I had to go back later for the CA that I forgot:redface You know what it's like.:wink:

Now I had to find a use for the brazing gadget, so I made a quick pen similar to one I made a few years ago but this time I brazed the rods in the holes. Worked well, but took a bit of cleaning up afterwards.

I used two 6mm s/s dome nuts, one regular 6mm s/s nut, the thread from a 6mm s/s bolt and cut 6 lengths of s/s mig welding wire. 
I later changed 2 lengths to one much longer one...(clip)
(6mm is about 1/4 inch)

I could have drilled these little holes on the drill press, but I have toolpost holder for a drilling machine on my lathe so used that.

The threaded end screws back and forth to extend the refill. I put a very small spring on the tip of the slimline refill to retract it. 

A fun little pen and a perfect excuse to buy another tool:biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 18, 2011)

That's insanely cool. I've been through some welding classes, and I like where that ended up. Wish I had 4 or 5 of those lying around.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 18, 2011)

Shouldn't you be at work?  You're having too much fun playing.


----------



## randywa (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the way your warped mind is bent. I love the work that you're doing. It kind of makes me want to be a rat when I grow up.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 18, 2011)

You know your posts are like a box of crackerjacks.  You never know what your going to get when you open it.  This pen is undescribable.  I love it!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Shouldn't you be at work? You're having too much fun playing.


 
LOL, I've got a week's 'Use-it-or-lose-it' leave. :biggrin:

My list of honey-do's is long though. 
Missus said to me yesterday....
'Honey, the door on my MX5 won't open....I'll take the other car and you can fix it - today'

Ha!!!! Easy job, me thinks. Wrong!!!

Out with the WD40.....squirt squirt wiggle wiggle and the door pops open.:biggrin: Cool !!!!
The lock is still a bit sticky so I decide to take the door card off and re-grease the lock.  Now an MX5 ( Miata in USA) is a small soft top car, so to get a bit of space, I flip the roof back.....

Crack!!!!!!

I forgot to 'bend' the plastic window and the damned thing cracked and split right down the middle:at-wits-end:

Getting a whole new top with a glass window tomorrow - £400:frown:

Now you know why I'm in such a great mood today ...almost had a ciggie, but relented:tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 18, 2011)

Skip that is a super cool little pen, absolutely a Metal Head Minimalistic design at it's best!!


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 18, 2011)

Better than Parafernalia!


----------



## renowb (Jan 18, 2011)

I want some of that stuff you been smoking!:biggrin: Cool Pen!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang...another cool pen!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 18, 2011)

JohnU said:


> You know your posts are like a box of crackerjacks.  You never know what your going to get when you open it.  This pen is undescribable.  I love it!


You are close, but....  Haven't you ever watched "Forrest Gump"?  "It is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get."
A mind like Skip's would be a terrible thing to waste.:biggrin:
Charles


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Skippy, simply amazing what you do with your nuts.........


----------



## el_d (Jan 18, 2011)

Very sweet Skippy. 

 How does that operate? Is it a twist without the transmission?


----------



## boxerman (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool pen Skip.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 18, 2011)

I've heard it said that when your only tool is a hammer everything looks like a nail, But Skippy has a metal lathe and everything looks like a pen.  Go Figure..

By the way Sweet Pen Skip!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 18, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Skippy, simply amazing what you do with your nuts.........


 


Such a way with words .... but I don't think I could have said it any better myself.

_Mrs_


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL, thanks all:biggrin:



el_d said:


> Very sweet Skippy.
> 
> How does that operate? Is it a twist without the transmission?


 
Lupe, the threaded end is drilled in the middle to hold the refill end without the plastic bit. ( just to keep it in place) Turning the top nut pushes the refill down. Takes about 4 turns though. :wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute Steve. I do remember you making something similar to this at one time and that one was really cool too!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Very cute Steve. I do remember you making something similar to this at one time and that one was really cool too!


 
This one? It now lives in USA


----------



## PenPal (Jan 19, 2011)

Steve,
Youve done it again and so neatly as well. I admire the delight you display in your creations.

Cause I have extensive visits 30 km from home and have done for months for Chiro and Naturopath treatments to stay upright there are two thrift places nearby one St Vincent De Paul and the other Anglicare so to limber up after adjustments I wander through these two places. Well with you and me in mind I picked up A Violin player made of rods and nuts with a ball bearing for a head and next pen I show I will display on it and take separate pics of the Violin Player so you can enjoy this as well.

Enjoy the break. Flinched when you described your car adventure. Take care my mate.

Regards Peter.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Another great one Skip . I'm glad you found some time to play , it's time well spent . I feel your pain with the wifes top , I've owned a couple of verts and replaced the tops myself , dredful job that . A glass window is the way to go .


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> ........ I feel your pain with the wifes top , I've owned a couple..... and replaced the tops myself , ..........


 
Yeah, the wifes top was starting to sag a bit and needed something to perk it up a bit. I've only had the one and so I doubt she would let me replace the 'plastic' with something a bit firmer myself. 
But her top is getting on a bit in age, so I reckon it hasn't done too badly fighting gravity. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

And if she ever reads this post, I know where she'll put her old top!!!!:doctor:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 19, 2011)

Steven,
That pen is too cool.  You are my hero.  I've got 3 days "leave" myself and now I am inspired to use it well.  Yeah, the honey do list is larger than the US debt, but I will play the consumate politican and ignore it.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 19, 2011)

Another cool pen. And for your sake I hope your wife does NOT read this thread either.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 19, 2011)

:biggrin:





skiprat said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ I feel your pain with the wifes top , I've owned a couple..... and replaced the tops myself , ..........
> ...


 
You better hurry up and make a dog house out f your nuts, after this post you 'd probably need it quicker than what you thought.:tongue::biggrin:

Aside all that you'd be working out of your dog house, it is very cool pen indeed and you keep us in total awe now that we don't have the CNC metal lathe.
Oh, well soemboys have nut-tier toys than the others.:biggrin:


----------



## aggromere (Jan 19, 2011)

Steve, you make some incredible things.  even when you put up a tutorial, I mostly don't understand how you do what you do.  You are amazing as are all the pens you post.  I couldn't think of them, much less make them, but you certainly inspire me.  When people I know well compliment me on my pens, I sometimes show them your web site.  No one can believe it is some guy somewhere making them.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 19, 2011)

Skip, I totally enjoy every pen you post.  Even when I am in a hurry I always stop at your posts to see what you have come up with.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you ever run out of ideas? Way to cool!


----------



## Toni (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome Pen Steven!!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 19, 2011)

Skip
I've always thought you were very, very talented. Now I think you are very, very brave. Just a thought, you may want to hide all of your sharp tools or objects that are easy to throw. 
Cheers
Bob

BTW....great pen!


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 19, 2011)

wimper...cry...goes out to shop to attempt measly pens

Great job making another phenomenal pen.


----------



## wizard (Jan 20, 2011)

Steven, All I can say is WOWWW! Every one else has used up all the good adjectives. Your creativity never ceases to amaze! Regards, Doc


----------



## louie68 (Jan 20, 2011)

Skiprat now that is a cool looking pen, can you fill me in on the part where the refill is and how it works,i just can not understand how it works when turning the nut.
You amaze me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought i had something differernt, I made a pen wraping a real rose petal and casting it. 
Thanks, Louie56


----------



## louie68 (Jan 20, 2011)

Skriprat please tell me where the regular nut is located on the pen, PLEASE!!!! I'ts driving me crazy trying to figure it out.
I can see the dome nuts location & the bolt with threads but where is the reg. nut???
Louie


----------



## ThePenWizard (Jan 20, 2011)

EXCELLENT WORK.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 21, 2011)

louie56 said:


> Skriprat please tell me where the regular nut is located on the pen, PLEASE!!!! I'ts driving me crazy trying to figure it out.
> I can see the dome nuts location & the bolt with threads but where is the reg. nut???
> Louie


 
LOL Louie,

The head of the bolt was cut off and replaced by the dome nut. That was just to give both ends a rounded off shape. 
The threaded section has a small hole drilled in the end to keep the refill located.
The regular nut is what you think is still the head of the bolt.:wink: 

So now the threaded section ( now with a dome nut head) screws into the fixed regular nut to extend the refill. A small short spring pushes the refill back when the threaded section is unscrewed. 
You simply just keep on unscrewing till the threaded section comes out to change the refill.:biggrin:


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jan 21, 2011)

Steven,
You are so outside the box that I'm pretty sure you can't even see the box anymore. Super job as always. I hope to add one to my collection one of these days.


----------

